# Invisible fence



## swarley (Jul 15, 2011)

I will be getting my first pitt puppy in a couple months. I have cleared an area in my back yard for a medium sized fenced in area for him when he is outside and unsupervised. I plan on daily walks around the neighborhood and for him to be inside with me when I am at home most times but want an area for him to play when I can't watch him. I really dislike the idea of tethers/chains for an unsupervised dog of any kind.
My question is if anyone has experience with a good invisible fence brand that would work to avoid having to segregate part of my yard with a permanent fence. 
Thanks


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

swarley said:


> I will be getting my first pitt puppy in a couple months. I have cleared an area in my back yard for a medium sized fenced in area for him when he is outside and unsupervised. I plan on daily walks around the neighborhood and for him to be inside with me when I am at home most times but want an area for him to play when I can't watch him. I really dislike the idea of tethers/chains for an unsupervised dog of any kind.
> My question is if anyone has experience with a good invisible fence brand that would work to avoid having to segregate part of my yard with a permanent fence.
> Thanks


whats the problem with just letting him run around your yard while you watch him? i wouldnt leave a dog unsupervised with out a chain or tether, or unless hes in a kennel whether im home or not.

also this section is for site support. this should go in general


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nope i wouldnt trust that invisible fence to contain your dog, proper training and supervised play is best , or invest that money into a fence for the area you need fenced chainlink panels work. you dont always have to worry about your dog crossing that line but others comming into the area as well, this breed is known to be DA and although maybe not now things can change at any time.


----------



## swarley (Jul 15, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> whats the problem with just letting him run around your yard while you watch him? i wouldnt leave a dog unsupervised with out a chain or tether, or unless hes in a kennel whether im home or not.
> 
> also this section is for site support. this should go in general


First, these forums seem to be the most annoying to navigate in any site i have tried so far. there is not even a direct link from the main tab above to even go to 'forums' just ' new posts' which doesn't even give you any sections to review or make a post in.
second this response totally ignored my question and anything i typed out to start off with. who do wouldn't rather leave their dog in a fence with room for him to roam a little instead of locked in a kennel for the entire time i am not able to wathc him every day?


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't like invisible fences for ANY dog, and especially for a pit bull type dog with a typically high pain tolerance.

Invisible fences work by having an underground wire. The dog wears a collar and is trained not to go past the fence because the collar will beep a warning as the dog approaches the line and if it gets too close, the collar will then shock the dog.

Unfortunately, dogs have been known to break through the fence, taking the momentary shock in order to go after something they want (like a squirrel or something). Also, as angelbaby said, it doesn't prevent OTHER animals or people from coming into the fenced area, and if the other animal/person is aggressive, that can leave your dog trapped without anywhere to go.

If your dog is going to be unsupervised, (IMO) it's best to either kennel them or crate them inside. It keeps them out of trouble and it keeps other animals/people from bothering them.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

swarley said:


> First, these forums seem to be the most annoying to navigate in any site i have tried so far. there is not even a direct link from the main tab above to even go to 'forums' just ' new posts' which doesn't even give you any sections to review or make a post in.
> second this response totally ignored my question and anything i typed out to start off with. who do wouldn't rather leave their dog in a fence with room for him to roam a little instead of locked in a kennel for the entire time i am not able to wathc him every day?


I agree with angelbaby. An invisible fence might stop your dog from going out but allows anything to come in??? I personally would either invest in an outside kennel, you know a fenced cage. Maybe a 10X10 or something with a dog house to block the sun. Or even a dog run? the chain will be out of his way and he wont get tangled up and can actually have room to go back and forth. Now those options are if you do not want to have a actually fence put up.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

i dont even recommend that you leave him in a fenced area unsupervised. Pitbulls have a way of gettin outta things most dogs can .my lil sid almost got over my 6 foot privacy fence after a squirrel last week. keep em in a crate inside when your gone . If your gone so much that that makes you feel guilty ... get a cat def not an apbt .


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

swarley said:


> First, these forums seem to be the most annoying to navigate in any site i have tried so far. there is not even a direct link from the main tab above to even go to 'forums' just ' new posts' which doesn't even give you any sections to review or make a post in.
> second this response totally ignored my question and anything i typed out to start off with. who do wouldn't rather leave their dog in a fence with room for him to roam a little instead of locked in a kennel for the entire time i am not able to wathc him every day?


if you click on the gopitbull.com logo top left corner it brings you to the main lobby where you can chose wich section to go into then post in the appropriate one. Hope that helps.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with the above, invisible fence are no good since so many things can get into your yard and your dog would be blamed if another dog made its way in your yard and got hurt, even if your dog is on their own property. 

I would think your dog would be much better inside that unsupervised outside. A good run maybe, but then you run into the risk of others stealing your dog if your not home when he is out.

In regards to navigation, it take a little bit to figure out, but if you click on the headings you will see where the different forums and what your looking for. Advanced search is better as well if you want to know about a subject, it scans all threads.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i gave you three options that i think are the most appropriate no need to be rude to other peoples opinions. you may not like something but that doesnt mean its not effective. a kennel just isnt a little crate that you toss your dog in and it can just walk in circles a kennel can be how ever big you want it to be just make sure it has a top.

but even the house isnt always safe my dog tini just escaped through the back door today while we were at the fair.


----------

